# good sport



## LMorland

Good evening, all.  I'm hoping some Francophones still awake can help me with this phrase (which I wrote):

_Je suis sûre que tous tes invités seront *good sports *et qu'ils participeront au jeu que tu prépares.*

_Definitions do exist for _good sport _but they seem to be in a sporting context.  Here the meaning is: "I believe that your guests will accede to your request that they play the word game that you thought up. " 

[While we're at it, to render the Dictionary more useful maybe we could also translate *sport *as it's used in the (BE) locution: "Hey there, _old sport!"  _(Meaning "mate"; furthermore the person being addressed isn't necessarily old; he could well be in his 20s.)] 

Merci d'avance.

__________
 * j'avais (mauvaisement) écrit _dans le _mais l'on ma corrigée ... deux fois !


----------



## xtrasystole

LMorland said:


> _Je suis sûre que tous tes invités seront *good sports *et qu'ils participeront _dans le* au*_  jeu que tu prépares._


My attempt: _'seront coopératifs'_.

But wait for more replies...


----------



## LMorland

Thanks, xtrasystole.  I appreciate your correction of my preposition.   (Did you realize that that was your message 1,111 ?  Congratulations!)

I guess I'm hoping for a colloquial phrase.  

Here's another example: _"He's a good sport -- his wife had to work and so he spent the whole day driving his mother-in-law around town."_  The idea is of someone who is flexible, _cooperative, _as you suggest, and cheerful about it!


----------



## david314

My sources provide: _*être beau joueur*_


----------



## LMorland

david314 said:


> My sources provide:  _*être beau joueur*_


Thank you, David 314, that's kind of you to weigh in!

That's what WR dictionary says too, but I'm wondering whether it really has the same connotations or not as "good sport" the way we use the term.  

By the way, what do you think of my two descriptions above?  En êtes-vous d'accord ?


----------



## david314

Well, I assume that you are concerned that this term is referring to _a good athlete/player_ and not _*a good sport*_ -and I share this suspicion. That being said, I found this definition in Merriam-Webster, and I can't imagine that they would have made such a blatant error. I agree with your descriptions that a _*good sport*_ is _an amicable, accomodating type_. Je crois bien qu'il est _*un beau joueur,*_ pas _*un bon joueur*. _Let's wait & see if we get any further input.


----------



## LMorland

david314 said:


> Well, I assume that you are concerned that this term is referring to _a good athlete/player_ and not _*a good sport*_ -and I share this suspicion.


Yes, that's my concern exactly.


> That being said, I found this definition in Merriam-Webster


You found a _translation_ in Merriam-Webster?  Je ne le comprends pas !


----------



## edwingill

colloquially  a good sport = un chic type ou un brave type


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Que penses-tu de_
Je suis sûre que tous tes invités seront *de bonne volonté *__et qu'ils participeront [prendront part] *aux jeux* que tu prépares [organises]._


----------



## LMorland

JeanDeSponde said:


> Que penses-tu de_
> Je suis sûre que tous tes invités seront *de bonne volonté* __et qu'ils prendront part au jeu que tu organises._


That's what I'll write, JeanDeSponde.  Merci.

I can't imagine that I can mix Edwingill's suggestion (thank you very much) with yours and combine the two -- ça a l'air bizarre. 

* * * * *​
By the way, before we finish this thread, how about the other (3rd) meaning of* sport* (see my Poste #1).  You can't say, _"Salut, brave type!" _... or can you?


----------



## Missrapunzel

david314 said:


> My sources provide: _*être beau joeur*_


 
You must have meant _*être beau joueur*_... 



LMorland said:


> By the way, before we finish this thread, how about the other (3rd) meaning of* sport* (see my Poste #1). You can't say, _"Salut, brave type" _... or can you?


 
_Salut brave type_ would sound a little ironic. 
If you happen to hear french people describe someone as "_bien brave_", the person could be nice but a bit naive and not so clever. Something like _a fool_ maybe?


----------



## klodaway

_Je suis sûre que tous tes invités _*joueront le jeu* _et qu'ils participeront *au* jeu que tu prépares_

klod-


----------



## LMorland

Missrapunzel said:


> You must have meant _*être beau joueur*_...


Would you mind telling me what *beau joueur* means to you?  Est-ce que c'est quelqu'un sportif, ou pas forcément ?





> _Salut brave type_ would sound a little ironic.
> If you happen to hear *F*rench people describe someone as "_bien brave_", the person could be nice but a bit naive and not so clever. Something like _a fool_ maybe?


I was going to respond to your suggestion, Rapunzel, but I was just reminded this morning that we'd have to open a new thread to do so...!


----------



## klodaway

"être beau joueur" is typically used when refering to someone who is fairplay or loses with grace...

Is is not necessarily connected to sports.

klod-


----------



## kiwi-di

My three volume Harraps also gives *beau joueur, *and signifies that this is in the same way as we understand it in English (i.e. not connected with sport), as in your example _He's a good sport -- his wife had to work and so he spent the whole day driving his mother-in-law around town."_


----------



## LMorland

Merci à tous qui m'ont aidée jusqu'ici.  J'aimerais bien qu'un(e) francophone m'explique la différence entre *bon joueur *et *beau joueur*.  

Merci d'avance !


----------



## david314

LMorland said:


> You found a _translation_ in Merriam-Webster? Je ne le comprends pas !


 Merriam-Webster's French-English Dictionary, of course!  Thank you Missrapunzel for letting down your golden hair & correcting my  spelling error. *J-O-U-E-U-R *


----------



## JeanDeSponde

LMorland said:


> Merci à tous qui m'ont aidée jusqu'ici.  J'aimerais bien qu'un(e) francophone m'explique la différence entre *bon joueur *et *beau joueur*.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Un _bon joueur_ joue bien, et donc gagne souvent (sauf contre un _très bon joueur_)
Etre _beau joueur_, c'est perdre avec élégance et fair-play.
On n'utilise _beau joueur_ que pour décrire un comportement en cas d'échec - c'est pourquoi ça ne pouvait pas marcher dans le contexte initial (des jeux organisés).


----------



## david314

JeanDeSponde said:


> Un _bon joueur_ joue bien, et donc gagne souvent (sauf contre un _très bon joueur_)
> Etre _beau joueur_, *c'est perdre avec élégance et fair-play*.
> On n'utilise _beau joueur_ que pour décrire *un comportement en cas d'échec* - c'est pourquoi ça ne pouvait pas marcher dans le contexte initial (des jeux organisés).


 I believe that he is what we call _*a good loser*_ as opposed to _*a poor loser*_.


----------



## wildan1

but in English _a good sport_ is used broadly, not just in the athletic context

_She was *a good sport* about including an extra guest at dinner._

_Elle était *bonne pâte* d'avoir accepté un convive supplémentaire à dîner... ?_


----------



## itka

klodaway said:


> _Je suis sûre que tous tes invités _*joueront le jeu *


I think you got here the best translation for your sentence ... 



> _et qu'ils participeront *au* jeu que tu prépares_


but I don't know how to avoid the repetition of "jeu" which sounds a bit clumsy...


----------



## xtrasystole

Hello everyone, 



edwingill said:


> colloquially  a good sport = un chic type ou un brave type


It sounds fine to me 


However, it seems to me that an appropriate translation that fits with all the examples of _'good sport'_ given here could be _'vachement sympa'_ (although clearly colloquial). 



LMorland said:


> Je suis sûre que tous tes invités seront *good sports* et qu'ils participeront au jeu que tu prépares.


Je suis sûre que tous tes invités seront vachement sympas et qu'ils...



LMorland said:


> "He's a good sport -- his wife had to work and so he spent the whole day driving his mother-in-law around town."


Il est vachement sympa. Sa femme devait travailler, alors il a passé toute la journée à promener sa belle-mère en voiture en ville. 



wildan1 said:


> She was a good sport about including an extra guest at dinner.


Elle était vachement sympa d'avoir accepté un convive supplémentaire à dîner.


----------



## LMorland

wildan1 said:


> but in English _a good sport_ is used broadly, not just in the athletic context


Exactly.  So I'd like to return to edwingill's comment:


edwingill said:


> colloquially  a good sport = un chic type ou un brave type


I wrote the above before I saw xtrasystole's message.  Thank you, xtrasystole.  But it seems that, while you gave the thumbs up to "un chic type" and "un brave type" you would _not_ write a sentence such as _"C'est un chic type. Sa femme devait travailler, alors il a passé toute la journée à promener sa belle-mère en voiture en ville."_  ?

What does that sound like to you when you hear it?


----------



## xtrasystole

LMorland said:


> while you gave the thumbs up to "un chic type" and "un brave type" you would _not_ write a sentence such as _"C'est un chic type. Sa femme devait travailler, alors il a passé toute la journée à promener sa belle-mère en voiture en ville."_  ?
> What does that sound like to you when you hear it?


That sentence sounds just perfect, quite natural and spontaneous, informal but not colloquial. 

However, I suggested _'vachement sympa'_ (although clearly colloquial, again) because: 
1) _'chic type'_ applies only to males (the feminine form being _'une chic fille'_) while _'vachement sympa'_ works for both genders; 
2) the term _'chic type / chic fille'_ is not likely to be used by the younger generation (unlike _'vachement sympa'_); 
and lastly, 3) _'chic type / chic fille'_ implies a kind of permanent status indeed, not a temporary condition (if I may say so). For instance you wouldn't say: _'Hier il a été un chic type, il m'a prêté sa voiture'_, whereas you can say: _'Hier il a été vachement sympa, il m'a prêté sa voiture'_. The same remark applies to your sentence in the future: _'Je suis sûre que tous tes invités seront des chics types et qu'ils participeront...'_ That just sounds weird. 

As for _'brave type'_, it often sounds a little derogatory. _'C'est un brave type'_ conveys the idea that he is a bit stupid (and it's even worse with _'brave fille'_).

Hope that helps

Kind regards


----------



## Cath.S.

JeanDeSponde said:


> Que penses-tu de
> _Je suis sûre que tous tes invités seront *de bonne volonté *__et qu'ils participeront [prendront part] *aux jeux* que tu prépares [organises]._


La question ne s'adressait pas à moi, ce qui ne m'empêchera pas d'y répondre ! 

Je n'en pense que du bien, tout comme j'aime aussi la solution d'Xtrasystole, _sympa_ ou _vachement sympa._

Tout dépend du degré de familiarité que l'on recherche.


----------



## PtiFutee

Sorry to open this discussion again. Would you see if "beau joueur" fits in this context. It's when you are trying to talk someone in to doing something, or you want them to do something (or the person was nice and did something they didn't have to do). My example:

"Oh come on... be a good sport. Download Skype and talk to me."

It's the idea of "humor me" (though I looked that up and was surprised to see it wasn't listed!!)

Quelle phrase ne chatouille pas vos oreilles? !!!
"Allez....... sois beau joueur et télécharge Skype pour qu'on puisse bavarder."
"Allez....... sois de bonne volonté et télécharge Skype pour qu'on puisse bavarder."
"Allez....... sois bonne pâte et télécharge Skype pour qu'on puisse bavarder."

Merci! PF


----------



## xtrasystole

Actually _'être beau joueur'_ means _'to be a good loser'_. 

_'Sois de bonne volonté'_ and _'sois bonne pâte'_ are quite correct in the context, but sound a bit outdated today. 

I would say _'Allez, sois sympa et télécharge Skype pour qu'on puisse bavarder'_.

Kind regards


----------



## PtiFutee

Merci pour la clarification (beau joueur).  Pas de problème avec sympa, sauf je cherchais une expression plus argotique.  Je comprends que parfois, il n'y a pas d'équivalent..

Un ami vient de me proposer:  Sois mignon.
Qu'en pensez-vous?  À mon avis, ça peut aller. C'est le même genre que sympa, mais avec les deux (sympa, mignon) on commence à perdre l'idée de good sport--une personne qui ne se plaint pas

PF


----------



## xtrasystole

PtiFutee said:


> Un ami vient de me proposer:  Sois mignon.
> Qu'en pensez-vous?  À mon avis, ça peut aller


Yes, it's just perfect. 

But be careful that _'sois mignon / sois mignonne'_ (cute) can have an affective connotation that may arouse ambivalent feelings. 
_'Sois sympa'_ doesn't carry that risk (and the word is invariable in gender).


----------



## PtiFutee

Thanks!  I'm going with _sympa_. 
P.S. The turnaround time on this forum is fantastic as is the quality of responses!


----------



## curmad

Je crois que ça pourrait ♪etre _soumission avec un sourire.Je n'aime pas ce jeu mais je vais faire croire que c'est mon favori._


----------

